# What would you charge for tilling?



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I have a gentleman that would like me to till a 25'X25' garden plot for him. What would you charge to till it? Would you figure out a price per square foot or just base it on the amount of time that it takes to do it?


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

I would charge by the hour (with a minimum of 1 hour) and a mileage rate for driving to and from with the tiller. IRS rate per mile would be a good basis for the mileage charge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd go by time, he may want you to go over it twice, or even till in some mulch, fertilizer, or lime. I would however, give him an estimate based on what I thought he wanted, but make sure that he understood that it was an estimate only, based on your understanding of what he wanted.


----------



## kruizeag (Jan 10, 2009)

To pay for my tiller I did custom tilling for a few years. I would charge $30 an hour with a 1hr minimum. I only picked up jobs close by. If the plot was worked before, it should take you less than 30 minutes to till. If its sod or virgin ground, much longer.

My dad used to figure hourly rate for tractor work based on the HP of the tractor needed. ie: 40hp tractor meant $40 an hr fee. Now a days I figure my value based on my full time jobs overtime rate.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

We had a guy till up our 20 x 40 garden area two years ago. He made about 5 passes and left. We paid $125 for that. Now we use our pigs and our lawn mower with an attachment.


----------



## griz7674 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a guy this last year till up a 30x80 virgin garden and I was charged $75.


----------

